# Ulmia Bench, this a good deal?



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

I saw this bench on Craigslist and am getting it. Think it's a good deal for $1100?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't remember for sure but I think Woodcraft use to sell these up till a few years back and I've always wanted one. But couldn't afford it. I'm thinking one like this would sell for a least $1500 a few years back, probably more. If you can afford it and if it's in excellent shape and you really want it I'd say it's probably an ok deal if you don't have to drive too far. Considering time in building one, cost of hardware, and good hardwood, you wouldn't be able to build one for that I don't think. Of course it's worth a whole lot of satisfaction to build your own and if I had time I would build one for myself. So whole lots of things to consider.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Hard to evaluate the bench with such a small picture, but my guess is that if it's in good shape, It'd be a great deal. If you were to purchase the raw materials and build the bench yourself, you'd probably only save a couple of hundred dollars at most. Since time is money, I think the pre-made bench is a great deal, unless you want to build one yourself.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Jump on it. That's on he!! of a bench.
Now, whatcha gonna do with it? Ya better be usin' it for more than a reading desk.
(Did ya see the smilie face?)
Bill


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

I was thinking about painting it black putting flames on it and parking my Harley on it  HAHAHAHA… I was going to build one but the costs of building what I wanted end up being right at 1300. This is pretty darn close to what I want in style I figure… what the heck.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

For an Ulmia in the US, not bad for $1100. Grab it quickly. Just saw one on Ebay for $2200 OBO. I have the same Ulmia, I love it.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

I got 1 to…paid $300 about 10 years ago..with the pull out drawer


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Too pricy for me.
I am taking the long route.
I am about 1/3 way done. I got all the wood and hardware. I have have spent about $200.00 so far with alot. 
I got the top done. Currently working of the legs and planning how the vises are to mounted.

The only draw back is that I am about *two years behind schedule! * ;-<

So if you need the bench now, then I say go for it.
It does look like a nice bench.

Got to go. There is another woodworking estate sale.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

Buy it, the price is right, and you'll save your self 6 to 8 months building it your self.
other than pride and joy of doing it your self. but it will cost more than what your spending now.


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

l backed out from buying this thing. I got up close to it and it's about a foot to long for what I could use. I have limited space in my garage. I honestly thought about cutting a foot off it and redo it. But if I did I might as well just build my own.


----------



## anobium (Dec 25, 2011)

regular price in germany around 2000$ new. It wouldn't be worth 1100 if I had to do modifications just to fit it in the garage.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd definitely snatch it up. It's a fine bench.


----------

